# Lowrance Mark 5x-Pro vs Humminbird 718? 570?



## sturdi87 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm shopping for a fish finder and wanted to see what kind of input you guys might have, I can't quite make up my mind between several units.

I started out looking at the Humminbird 570 and the Lowrance Mark 5x-Pro units. Both units are dual beam, have comparable screens (5" 480 x 480 for the Lowrance and 5" 640 x 320 for the bird), and both are priced right ($200). The 5x-Pro has 2400 watts peak output while the bird has only 2000. Several people complained in reviews on BPS about the 570 being flaky in water less than five or six feet deep, which makes me lean towards the Lowrance unit, although neither units have very great reviews overall IMO. Anyone have any experience with these two units?

So with all that considered I started looking at the Humminbird 718. It has the same 2400 peak output as the 5x-Pro and I like the fact that it is expandable (quadrabeam, GPS, and speed capable), and it has much more favorable reviews IMO than the 570, and is at the same price point of two hundred. The downside is in the display, it is also a 5" but only 320 x 240. Anybody have any experience with the 718, particularly the display? 

I am mainly considering the Humminbird 718 and the Lowrance Mark 5x-Pro at this point and wanted to see what anyone here has to say about these two units. The three other units I am most highly considering right now are the Humminbird 345c, 728, and the Garmin 300c.

Although I would really like to keep it at the 200 price point I somehow I keep finding myself looking at more expensive and much more expensive units. I really like the hummingbird 778c...


----------



## russ010 (Jul 8, 2010)

when you are looking at the $200 price range - you need to get the most resolution available so you can see what's beneath you... I would go with the Lowrance unit when compared to those other H'birds. 

I had a Humminbird 727, but sold it when I moved up to the color units. I've got the HDS 5x and a Humminbird 788ci. Both have their strong points, but if I were to choose one over the other - well, I'd probably go with a different version of the Lowrance with GPS...


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 8, 2010)

Just got the Lawrance Mark 5X (not 5x Pro) and have yet to test it. :x I will say this, I looked at the Lawrance and Hummingbird models in the store. Scrolled through the simulation screens, etc... and I liked the resolution of the Lawrance better - IMO.

Scott P. 
Huntington, IN
(weezer71)


----------



## moi (Jul 10, 2010)

I got the Humminbird 570 & have only used it 3 or 4 times, so I'm still learning. So far I like it just fine. No problems with shallow water readings & I'm really pleased with the resolution. IMHO that's one of the most important considerations in a fish finder.

=D>


----------



## sturdi87 (Jul 11, 2010)

weezer71 said:


> Just got the Lawrance Mark 5X (not 5x Pro) and have yet to test it. :x I will say this, I looked at the Lawrance and Hummingbird models in the store. Scrolled through the simulation screens, etc... and I liked the resolution of the Lawrance better - IMO.
> 
> Scott P.
> Huntington, IN
> (weezer71)



I did the same thing. I went to the store and looked at them all. I agree the screen/backlight on the Lowrance is much better. I found the screen on the birds to appear dark. To describe it I would compare it to some of the old school hand held type video games that had the greenish looking background with the images in black. That is how the birds look. The Lowrance has a much more modern screen. The background is white and the backlighting is very good making for a much more readable screen IMO. I'm about to go hook it up right now.


----------



## Stephenrossr6 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have the lowrance mark 5x. I'm very happy with it. I wanted to stay under the 200 mark since this was my first fish finder and didn't want to overwhelm myself with some high-tech finder. The light works great and I really like how I can dim it for night fishing. Does it's job and definitely let's me know where the schools and fish are.


----------

